# Look 555 - 2006 vs 2005 and what type of seatpost?



## acid_rider (Nov 23, 2004)

Hello everyone

Q1. what are the differences (apart from colour scheme and price) between 2005 Look 555 and 2006 Look 555? Is 2006 Look 555 superior in any way to 2005 model technically or in quality?

Q2. what type of seat post to choose for 2005/2006 Look 555 - carbon or alloy and why? I am looking for comfort but most importantly reliability since I figure that a full carbon frame should give me enough ride comfort even with alloy seat post (no?). I can't afford slipping seatpost or worse - broken or crushed (carbon) seat posts.

If it helps: I weigh ~150lbs (66k-67kg), height 5' 8.5" (~173cm), inseam ~83cm, 45yo male, fitness rider, no racing at all, distance riding of 40-60 miles on average, per ride.

thank you in advance


----------



## frenchmb (Dec 22, 2004)

acid_rider said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Q1. what are the differences (apart from colour scheme and price) between 2005 Look 555 and 2006 Look 555? Is 2006 Look 555 superior in any way to 2005 model technically or in quality?


2005 has HSC 5 fork and the blue/white colour scheme is fantastic.


----------



## cktse (Oct 10, 2005)

acid_rider said:


> Hello everyone
> 
> Q1. what are the differences (apart from colour scheme and price) between 2005 Look 555 and 2006 Look 555? Is 2006 Look 555 superior in any way to 2005 model technically or in quality?
> 
> ...


Sounds like they downgraded the 555 for 2006 (the fork change from 2005 is obvious) and introduced the new 565, which is similar to 2005 555 if not a bit closer to the 585 (not sure about the exact specs of the 565, though)


----------



## onrhodes (Feb 19, 2004)

cktse said:


> Sounds like they downgraded the 555 for 2006 (the fork change from 2005 is obvious) and introduced the new 565, which is similar to 2005 555 if not a bit closer to the 585 (not sure about the exact specs of the 565, though)


Not exactly correct about the 555 being "downgraded".
The 2006 frame is listed as being 50 grames lighter. The HSC 4 fork has carbon tips, but not 1 piece like the HSC 5. HSC 5 has also had some improvements made to it. Some other post pointed out that the new HSC 4 and 5 are only like 50-60 grams different for 2006.

The 565 is the Super HM carbon similar to the 585, but has an aluminum BB like the 555. The 555 is "only" HM carbon. I think that the 565 is butted internally like the 585 too.


----------



## C-40 (Feb 4, 2004)

*use any post you want...*

The clamp is a standard split type, so any post will work. Be sure you get the amount of setback that you need.

I always buy 2-bolt models that permit fine adjustment of the saddle angle.

Good post are the ITM/Selcof, the FSA K-force that comes in 25 and 35mm setbacks. The 35mm model is set way back, so be careful to get the right one.

http://txcyclesport.com/Merchant2/m...ct_Code=ITM-MSP-CB&Category_Code=SP_seatposts

http://www.coloradocyclist.com/comm...=583&CRPCGNBR=583&CI=1,225,531,583&TextMode=0


----------

